# PUBLIC BOAT RAMP NEAR CRAB ISLAND IN DESTIN



## KOOTER

WHERE IS THE NEAREST BOAT RAMP IN DESTIN.I WOULD PERFER SOUND SIDE NEAR CRAB ISLAND.THANKS,KOOTER


----------



## FishinFool

There's a public ramp behind the Convention Center in Ft. Walton Beach. Also, behind the IHOP in FWB.


----------



## reelfinatical

The CLOSEST ramp to Crab Island is Destin Marina on Calhoun Ave, first road to the left off the Destin bridge - then the marina is not far at allon the left.You are within a few hundred yards from Crab Island (not far from the truth).


----------



## Bullshooter

The launch fee at Destin Marina is $10, and it's worth it--skip most of theNo-Wake Zone. Besides, I would rather pay my $10 to a fella making a living than give a tax to any city.

:usaflag

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## fishin' fool

Not sure about the closest. But just down from Legendary Marina at Brooks Bridge there is a little park witha nice boat ramp that is never very full. Just a short ride to crab island. And it's free!


----------



## freespool50

> *fishin' fool (7/17/2008)*Not sure about the closest. But just down from Legendary Marina at Brooks Bridge there is a little park witha nice boat ramp that is never very full. Just a short ride to crab island. And it's free!


i have used this ramp. it is very nice, but has an unusual handicap dock that makes letting a boat out a little tricky. not sure why it was constructed that way. but facility is very nice and FREE. takes about 10 minutes tops to get to crab island.


----------

